# Lightroom question: When to convert to JPEG?



## Jon_Are (Sep 2, 2009)

I understand the whole 'Lightroom is non-destructive editing' concept. And I know that most (all?) new LR users are baffled that there is no Save function.

So, working with a series of RAW images, editing each one so it's just right...at this point do you save it as a JPEG?

I ask because I've seen many state that they only convert to JPEG at the time they are preparing to upload or email the image. Many RAW images, even after having been edited to perfection, may _never_ become JPEGS (I presume).

It seems to me that the keepers should be converted; leaving them in RAW makes them open to unintentional changes whenever you open the image in LR. I know you can go back and undo such changes, but it just seems that I'm leaving them in a vulnerable state - as if I accidentally bump a slider without realizing it.

I don't know, maybe my thought process is screwed up on this.

Any thoughts?

Jon


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 2, 2009)

But if you bumped a slider you would see that change in image history, one click and the image right back to what it was when you imported.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2009)

I only export to JPEG when I have a purpose for those JPEG files...like printing or uploading.  

I don't think you should be worried about 'bumping a slider'...unless you are an extremely clumsy computer user...or unless you have a tendency too drink & edit :roll:


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 2, 2009)

Can't the file be locked from editing in Lightroom?  I thought I remembered seeing that option.  Then if you did want to change something, it can be unlocked then changed.

Backup the database.  Every photo has an individual folder with the edits in it within the base database folder.  At any point you accidentally change something, you could copy the backup folder for that image back into the main database.  I think the individual folders are the same name as the image files, but I can't be positive.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 21, 2009)

Once I've edited a raw file. I save as a PSD, if I have more work to do, if not its saved in tiff format at full size, I only convert and save in jpeg for online, final print and cd storage when all is done n dusted. H


----------



## patrickt (Sep 21, 2009)

When you produce a JPEG you aren't converting. The original raw file remains unchanged. If, in the future, you want to try something different you can call up the raw file, reset the settings to default, and take another go at it.  I archive both raw files and JPEGs I deem worthy of saving.

At times, I'll dig out old raw files and use my newer, and improved, software to edit them with usually good results.


----------



## RyanLilly (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I don't think you should be worried about 'bumping a slider'...unless you are an extremely clumsy computer user...or unless you have a tendency too drink & edit :roll:



Well I do drink and edit, but only on my own time and projects, not the client's.

I don't see any reason to go jpeg until the project is completed, and archived.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 23, 2009)

patrickt said:


> When you produce a JPEG you aren't converting. The original raw file remains unchanged. If, in the future, you want to try something different you can call up the raw file, reset the settings to default, and take another go at it.  I archive both raw files and JPEGs I deem worthy of saving.
> 
> At times, I'll dig out old raw files and use my newer, and improved, software to edit them with usually good results.



I don't use lightroom, convert was probably the wrong word, I meant I only "save" as jpeg when I'm done. The only jpegs I save in the HD are for the web, I save raw and tiff files for archive purposes also psd for future editing, if needed, I was merely pointing out that this file type being lossy/compressed is useful only as a last save or burn format, OK. H


----------

